# Brining a full packer brisket tonight, need some help.



## rp ribking (Nov 9, 2013)

I have a few question's on brining a full packer brisket for corned beef.

1st off I am using Pop's simple curing brine. I would like to start the curing process tonight and then smoke in 14 day's exactly. I am using Prague Premium powder #1.

I have an 11 lb 3.6 oz full packer.

Do I separate the point and flat?

Do I cut the fat off to about 1/4" or so?

Or do I put the whole packer in a large enough pan to cure the whole packer after cutting the fat off to about 1/4" ?

What is the ideal refrigeration temp for brining?

I have indeed read about Pop's brining techniques.

Thanks Rp


----------



## rp ribking (Nov 9, 2013)

Can any moderator move this tread to the curing section.

Thanks RP


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2013)

moved it for you.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 10, 2013)

rp RibKing said:


> I have a few question's on brining a full packer brisket for corned beef.
> 
> 1st off I am using Pop's simple curing brine. I would like to start the curing process tonight and then smoke in 14 day's exactly. I am using Prague Premium powder #1.
> 
> ...


----------



## rp ribking (Nov 10, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


>


Thanks Dave for, I decided to wait to brine until I received my answers. Today is when I will start brining.


----------



## texassmokin (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok I am going to help you as this is a tried true Texas secret.   Firstly when buying a packer brisket there are a few things you need to look for.   One make sure t has the usda grade and shield stamped.  Prime choice and select are typically your options and are usually priced in that order with pre being the best.  Now I ain't knocking ungraded as I grow my own cows and don't play that game but it'll help you make a choice.  To be honest prime and choice will have a richer taste but if you cook right they are all about the same.   Ok.  Pick your cut.  Cows are all about the same size when slaughtered at feed lots. 1000-1200 is ideal. So when you are looking at that bucket keep it in mind.  You are paying for fat usually after a certain point.   Ok whe. Buying look for a good end cap and one side covered completely with fat.  There should be a ball near the cap of thick fat make sure that is small.  If your butcher is worth his salt he would trim this down but don't expect that to be the same from walleye world.  They are charging you by the pound.  Easiest way for a beginner is to grab it by the thick end verify a fat cover and lift it up horizontal.  Does it sag like an old man coming off Viagra or remind you of when you were 18.  Look at yourself get the one that sags.  Really this is telling you the fat is cut thin enough and the meet has already got a sweet tender.  I could letucturw you on What's going on but why. It has to do how a cow lays and a bunch of other things. Ok so you got your limp brisket.  Taker home.  Make your rub don't brine don't wash it rub it.  You need 2 parts white sugar 1 part seasoned salt.  Quarter part black pepper. Couple of tablespoons dries muster cumin sage and thyme or if you want spice go with cyan or dried ground arbol pepper instead of sage and thyme.  Let her sit to room temp. I put her in a stainless dish and let it sit on the counter. Stoke the smoker with some oak walnut pear or pecan. I prefer pecan with a pear back.  After resting at room temp smoke for as long as you want 3+- 18 hours at 190-225.  You can must with a 5050 apple cider vinegar apple juice mix but not necessary.  Ok so if you want cowboy brisket you can let sit for an hour cut cross the train and serve.  It'll be chewy but you won't get complaints.  But remember this is only after 8 hours of smoke.  Should look black.  Now here is what will take you into rock star class.   Get you a turkey bag.  Like a giant bag they use to bake turkey's in and put it in the oven at 325 for 3 hrs.  Let it sit for 30 min cut and serve it'll melt in your mouth and they'll be beggin for more.  Hope this helps.


----------



## texassmokin (Feb 7, 2014)

Don't brine save that for a turkey rub that bad boy with 2 parts white sugar one part seasoned salt and one part a combo of flavors like pepper channel cumene dried mustard thyme sage arbol peppers whatever you want. Put  Get it to room temp and smoke away.  190-225 for a min of 4-6 hours fat side up.   It'll look black when she comes out grab it put it in a bake dish covered with foil or a turkey bag  and throw it in the oven 2-3 hrs at 325 let sit 30 min cut and serve.


----------



## texassmokin (Feb 7, 2014)

Smoke it fat side up don't chop it before smoking.  Letter go in whole.


----------

